# Verratti racconta la sua isola nel Metaverso:"Idea pazzesca"



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2022)

Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.

*Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
"Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".

*Cos’ha pensato quando le hanno proposto di comprare qualcosa in quel mondo?*
"Sinceramente non ho mai pensato fosse una follia. Ho creduto fin da subito che fosse un'idea pazzesca e potesse divertirmi".

*Com’è fatta la sua isola? *
"Non posso ancora rivelare i dettagli, ma chiaramente ci sarà anche uno stadio".

*Cosa le hanno detto i suoi compagni? *
"Non sono rimasti sorpresi, anzi: molti di loro ora vogliono partecipare. Con Neymar e Paredes abbiamo già fatto esperienze simili, acquistando per esempio una Bored Ape (nft da collezione, ndr)".

*Come si è avvicinato alla tecnologia blockchain? *
"Mi aveva incuriosito già tempo fa quando me ne avevano parlato, poi ho conosciuto Thibault di Exclusible e mi è venuta voglia di investire in questo progetto. Il mio amico Gian Luca Comandini ha assecondato l'entusiasmo che avevo e mi ha aiutato a trasformare la mia idea in un vero e proprio business".

*Con chi andrebbe sull’isola? *
"Con mia moglie. Tutto questo è per lei. Poi per amici e fan ci sarà la possibilità di visitare l'isola e acquistare appartamenti, ma per ora non fatemi dire di più...".

*Tra quanti anni si giocherà secondo lei la prima partita sul metaverso?*
"Molto prima di quanto si possa immaginare, secondo me entro il 2022 ci si riuscirà".

*Sta progettando di comprare qualcos’altro sul metaverso?*
"Certo! Quest'isola è solo un assaggio. Lo vedrete nei prossimi mesi..".


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Febbraio 2022)

queste cose mi fanno venire voglia di andare a vivere su pianeti popolati da esseri intelligenti.


----------



## MiniRick (16 Febbraio 2022)

In soldoni il metaverso sarebbe un evoluzione del gioco The Sims?!


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.
> 
> *Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
> "Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".
> ...


Mr "lo ha moccicato" conferma di avere un Q.I. inversamente proporzionale al talento calcistico.


----------



## Mika (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.
> 
> *Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
> "Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".
> ...


Questi non sanno proprio come spenderli i soldi per quanti ne hanno. Le ville in Costa Azzurra oramai non bastano più.


----------



## sottoli (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.
> 
> *Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
> "Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".
> ...


Ma sì andate tutti nel metaverso te e gli influensersss così mi godo montagne e natura senza umani intorno


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.
> 
> *Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
> "Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".
> ...


Non ho la minima idea di cosa si tratti e non so se lo voglio sapere.


----------



## Devil man (16 Febbraio 2022)

per me il metaverso di Facebook aka Meta sarà un flop clamoroso

1) Facebook dalla sua nascita l'unico gaming che ha progettato è farmiville
2) Microsoft sta già studiando ad un metaverso Xbox>Facebook
3) ne esiste già uno e si chiama Roblox


----------



## sacchino (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.
> 
> *Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
> "Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".
> ...


1000 minuti di applausi a chi gliel'ha venduta.


----------



## cris (16 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non ho la minima idea di cosa si tratti e non so se lo voglio sapere.


Esatto. Forse è meglio la strada dell’ignoranza in questo caso.


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.
> 
> *Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
> "Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".
> ...


Art. 643 del codice penale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

Qua lo prendete in giro, ma dovreste informarvi bene di cosa si tratta. earth 2.0 ma ci sono altri metaversi, e molta gente sta facendo un botto di soldi. Ovvio che sembra da pazzi ora, ma sentivo le stesse cose sulle cripto valute 10 anni fa.


----------



## Baba (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma cos’è sta roba? Come funziona? Come si usa? A che serve?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Anch'io sto mettendo su un mio metaverso. Roba incredibile. Chi vuole viverlo lo può fare tranquillamente, non c'è bisogno di greenpass per accedere, ed i programmi sono eccellenti.

Tutti i giorni il Milan vince la finale di CL, mentre il Barca perde 0-4 dalla neopromossa casuale, il sabato perde 0-5. L'inda non gioca perché il club è fallito.

Parchi divertimento virtuali, ci sono dei pungiball con su stampato il faccione del turco cornuto e del Modigliani. Orge e bagordi con passere rigorosamente binarie ed etero (tra le quali anche la moglie del turco).


----------



## sunburn (16 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anch'io sto mettendo su un mio metaverso. Roba incredibile. Chi vuole viverlo lo può fare tranquillamente, non c'è bisogno di greenpass per accedere, ed i programmi sono eccellenti.
> 
> Tutti i giorni il Milan vince la finale di CL, mentre il Barca perde 0-4 dalla neopromossa casuale, il sabato perde 0-5. L'inda non gioca perché il club è fallito.
> 
> Parchi divertimento virtuali, ci sono dei pungiball con su stampato il faccione del turco cornuto e del Modigliani. Orge e bagordi con passere rigorosamente binarie ed etero (tra le quali anche la moglie del turco).


E non trombi neanche lì… 

Parlando seriamente, che roba sarebbe? Quale sarebbe il business nell’acquistare qualcosa?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma cos’è sta roba? Come funziona? Come si usa? A che serve?



ci sono diverse piattaforme, due o tre sono le più famose come Earth 2. Si tratta di una rappresentazione 1:1 della Terra ma su una piattaforma digitale. Puoi comprare e vendere terreni e i prezzi stanno decuplicando. Ovviamente tutte le aree più "famose" sono già state acquistate ma puoi fare offerte per comprarle (buona fortuna se vuoi prendere il Duomo di Milano). il concetto è che in un futuro prossimo il metaverso sarà integrato in una blockchain Ethereum con possibili diverse utilizzi, alcuni che non comprendiamo nemmeno come per esempio. la più imminente è una diretta "connessione" attraverso visori VR, che ti permetteranno di "vivere" sulla Terra Virtuale. Un SIM City più moderno dove invece degli ometti del PC sei tu ad essere il protagonista.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Verratti mi sa e un influencer per qualche metaverse progetto


----------



## sunburn (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ci sono diverse piattaforme, due o tre sono le più famose come Earth 2. Si tratta di una rappresentazione 1:1 della Terra ma su una piattaforma digitale. Puoi comprare e vendere terreni e i prezzi stanno decuplicando. Ovviamente tutte le aree più "famose" sono già state acquistate ma puoi fare offerte per comprarle (buona fortuna se vuoi prendere il Duomo di Milano). il concetto è che in un futuro prossimo il metaverso sarà integrato in una blockchain Ethereum con possibili diverse utilizzi, alcuni che non comprendiamo nemmeno come per esempio. la più imminente è una diretta "connessione" attraverso visori VR, che ti permetteranno di "vivere" sulla Terra Virtuale. Un SIM City più moderno dove invece degli ometti del PC sei tu ad essere il protagonista.


Ma in concreto come pensa di fare la grana chi investe in questa roba? O è solo una cosa per diletto?


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ci sono diverse piattaforme, due o tre sono le più famose come Earth 2. Si tratta di una rappresentazione 1:1 della Terra ma su una piattaforma digitale. Puoi comprare e vendere terreni e i prezzi stanno decuplicando. Ovviamente tutte le aree più "famose" sono già state acquistate ma puoi fare offerte per comprarle (buona fortuna se vuoi prendere il Duomo di Milano). il concetto è che in un futuro prossimo il metaverso sarà integrato in una blockchain Ethereum con possibili diverse utilizzi, alcuni che non comprendiamo nemmeno come per esempio. la più imminente è una diretta "connessione" attraverso visori VR, che ti permetteranno di "vivere" sulla Terra Virtuale. Un SIM City più moderno dove invece degli ometti del PC sei tu ad essere il protagonista.


Fa orrore questa cosa ma se ci pensate ha molto senso, il mercato ha successo quando l'offerta incontra la domanda, una delle necessità più grandi da soddisfare oggi è il bisogno viscerale di appagamento, di soddisfazione personale e di uscire dall'apatia sterile che pervade la società a tutti i livelli... cosa meglio di un mondo virtuale dove poco conta se non sai fare una beata minchia, se sei la persona più sola e triste del mondo, riparti da zero, un occasione di contare qualcosa... roba da deriva psichiatrica della razza umana... che orrore..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma in concreto come pensa di fare la grana chi investe in questa roba? O è solo una cosa per diletto?



per adesso l'unico modo è vendere i terreni o attraverso la pubblicità (sponsor pagano per mettere il loro brand nelle tue location). Se hai preso località famose libere nel 2020 puoi farti milioni di dollari ora vendendole. Nel prossimo futuro ci sono una miriadi di possibilità. Ovviamente secondo alcuni potrebbe essere una enorme "bubble" perchè alla fine nessuno dubita dell' imminente arrivo del metaverso e dello spostamento del gaming prima e della vita da vegetali poi (stile film Bruce Willis di qualche anno fa) ma dipenderà da quale piattaforma e tecnologia prenderà il sopravvento. Alla fine fa parte del mondo NFT, ovvero asset digitali, che stanno esplodendo. Come comprare l'arte in formato digitale su Metamask e piattaforme simili.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E non trombi neanche lì…
> 
> Parlando seriamente, che roba sarebbe? Quale sarebbe il business nell’acquistare qualcosa?



"Seriamente". Mah.

Amico, documentati, spero tu sappia usare un motore di ricerca, eh. Il problema è che questa roba è virtuale, ma i soldi da tirare fuori sono veri.

Ah, dimenticavo. Attenzione che anche tu hai un ruolo in questo mio fessoverso. Ti lascio immaginare.


----------



## Devil man (16 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma cos’è sta roba? Come funziona? Come si usa? A che serve?



Ti faccio un esempio di uso Futuro...

Compri un biglietto di RayanAir per andare a Londra, in regalo avrai un codice omaggio RyanAir per solo uso metaverso, dove potrai sbloccare un viaggio dove vorrai ( nel metaverso ) + un Item omaggio che potrebbe essere una Skin come un cappello da viaggio firmato Ryan Air che il tuo Avatar potrà indossare nel metaverso..

Così potrai visitare l'isola di Verratti.. grazie al viaggio che hai fatto con RyanAir..


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2022)

qua ci scherzate, ma se c'è chi compra la pipì della ferragni figuratevi i moneys che faranno qui


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.
> 
> *Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
> "Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".
> ...


Ma di cosa si tratta?
Sarò antico ma per me esiste la metà di un verso oppure il più ruspante 'mo' te verso' ma il metaverso non so cosa sia.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma in concreto come pensa di fare la grana chi investe in questa roba? O è solo una cosa per diletto?


E' lo stesso processo delle criptovalute.

Finchè la gente spende e "ci crede", il valore cresce. Poi quando si satura perdi tutto.
Come ovvio che sia quando compri qualcosa che non vale nulla e non è nemmeno "reale"

Solite storie, viste e riviste.

Queste cose "virtuali" sono il nuovo modo per spennare i polli, e chi ha i soldi se la ride come sempre.

Questo non vuol dire non ci si possa guadagnare.

Ma se vuoi guadagnare molto devi metterci molti soldi ( a tuo rischio è pericolo), a meno di beccare la super mega bolla iniziale

Se invece devi sbatterti per qualche mila euro, è meglio leggersi un libro.

Conosco parecchia gente che dice di aver guadagnato con le criptovalute ( ed gli credo), poi indaghi e hanno guadagnato 2 o 3 mila euro in 2 anni.

Felici loro.... per me facevano prima ad andare al casino con 1.000 euro e sperare di beccare 2 o 3 volte di fila lo stesso colore.

Non so se segui Montemagno, io ogni tanto un occhio ce l' ho butto.

Anni a fracassare le palle sulle criptovalute e da un po sugli NFT e la loro estrema importanza, anche nei periodi peggiori, ma tante di quelle menate per persino io sono arrivato al punto di chiedermi: ma perchè gli interessa tanto?

Beh, un mese fa ha sparato fuori 10.000 immagini virtuali da vendere ai polli, e ovviamente si sta facendo una marea di soldi 

Ma se sono cosi futuribili e di valore, ma perchè non se le tiene lui? ahahaha

Dai su

Mediamente, quando uno vuole spiegarti come far soldi, sta mentendo, altrimenti col ca... che lo viene a dire a te


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Questi non sanno proprio come spenderli i soldi per quanti ne hanno. Le ville in Costa Azzurra oramai non bastano più.



Sai qual è la cosa brutta ?
Che Verratti oggi sta buttando soldi in una minchiata immaginaria di metaverso,ma domani ne guadagnerà 10 volte tanto,sempre dallo stesso meta


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2022)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> In soldoni il metaverso sarebbe un evoluzione del gioco The Sims?!



Si, ed e' il futuro. Forse non vi rendete conto di quello sara' tra 10 anni sta roba


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.
> 
> *Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
> "Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".
> ...



Ora ho capito perché Donnarumma è andato al PSG.


----------



## Mika (16 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Si, ed e' il futuro. Forse non vi rendete conto di quello sara' tra 10 anni sta roba


Alcune strofe della canzone Anno 2030 degli Articolo 31 (1996)

*Si esce con la maschera antigas*
Sull'autobus c'è la business class
E per entrare in chiesa, (uhu), *ci vuole il pass
Ormai si parla solo tramite Internet*

Siamo nell'anno 2030
*Loro controllano televisione e radio
C'è un comitato di censura audio
Valutano, decidono, quello che sì, quello che no
Ci danno musica innocua, dopo il collaudo*

L'Italia ha venduto il Colosseo alla Francia, Venezia affonda
*2030 e un giorno sì e uno sì scoppia una bomba*
2030 e stiamo senza aria
*Ma odio ce ne abbiamo in abbondanza*
Prima divisero Nord e Sud, poi città e città
*E, pensa, adesso ognuno è chiuso nella propria stanza
L'intolleranza danza, non c'è speranza, ho

Questo è l'anno 2030 qui chi pensa è in minoranza*
Ma non ha importanza non serve più
2*030 l'indifferenza è una virtù
I cyber-nazi fanno uno show in TV
I liberatori picchiano barboni in nome di Gesù,*

E' impressionante come alcune strofe di questa canzone siano diventate quasi realtà, vero? Finiremo a vivere una vita virtuale dimenticandoci di quella reale.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ci sono diverse piattaforme, due o tre sono le più famose come Earth 2. Si tratta di una rappresentazione 1:1 della Terra ma su una piattaforma digitale. Puoi comprare e vendere terreni e i prezzi stanno decuplicando. Ovviamente tutte le aree più "famose" sono già state acquistate ma puoi fare offerte per comprarle (buona fortuna se vuoi prendere il Duomo di Milano). il concetto è che in un futuro prossimo il metaverso sarà integrato in una blockchain Ethereum con possibili diverse utilizzi, alcuni che non comprendiamo nemmeno come per esempio. la più imminente è una diretta "connessione" attraverso visori VR, che ti permetteranno di "vivere" sulla Terra Virtuale. Un SIM City più moderno dove invece degli ometti del PC sei tu ad essere il protagonista.


Fammi capire, quindi adesso Facebook con il suo metaverso va in concorrenza con le altre piattaforme tipo questa Earth 2 che citi tu? Questa roba di Verratti dove sarebbe ad esempio?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> In soldoni il metaverso sarebbe un evoluzione del gioco The Sims?!



A me viene in mente second life. Onestamente non comprendo perché tutti parlano di sta roba come se fosse una super invenzione


----------



## sunburn (16 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Seriamente". Mah.
> 
> Amico, documentati, spero tu sappia usare un motore di ricerca, eh. Il problema è che questa roba è virtuale, ma i soldi da tirare fuori sono veri.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo. Attenzione che anche tu hai un ruolo in questo mio fessoverso. Ti lascio immaginare.


Se vinciamo 365 CL all’anno, puoi fare di me quello che vuoi. 
Però qualche gnagna bisex metticela…


----------



## mabadi (16 Febbraio 2022)

per la serie prendiamo la pillola blu.


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me viene in mente second life. Onestamente non comprendo perché tutti parlano di sta roba come se fosse una super invenzione



Infatti, Second Life c'e' da 20 anni. Mi sembrava che l'obiettivo iniziale di Facebook fosse un altro. Boh...


----------



## kYMERA (16 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me viene in mente second life. Onestamente non comprendo perché tutti parlano di sta roba come se fosse una super invenzione



Perchè è in blocceeeein


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Marco Verratti racconta del suo nuovo business ovvero l'acquisto di un'isola nel Metaverso. In una intervista a Calciomercato spiega tutti i dettagli.
> 
> *Lei è il primo calciatore al mondo a comprare un’isola sul metaverso, che effetto le fa?*
> "Ci tenevo molto a questo raggiungere questo obiettivo per primo, credo molto nelle nuove tecnologie e in questo ci tenevo a essere precursore dei tempi e un esempio da seguire per tanti altri".
> ...


Allora posso capire il rifugiarsi nel metaverso x i poveracci come noi.. Ma chi può permettersi tutto nel mondo reale che gli frega di ste cose?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Si, ed e' il futuro. Forse non vi rendete conto di quello sara' tra 10 anni sta roba


In parte è vero, credo molto nei mondi virtuali ma ho alcuni scetticismo sul metaverso come è concepito ora, soprattutto il legame indissolubile con bolckchain e quindi criptovalute.. È un mondo molto complesso, se pensano di fare come coi social per me avranno amari risvegli in molti perché per diventare "di massa" una cosa deve essere innanzitutto di facile comprensione, semplice.. Anche solo comprare una criptovaluta invece è un processo incomprensibile per il 90% della gente, stasso discorso per gli nft.. Inoltre altra cosa, generalmente le cose dilagano quando sono gratis, come i social appunto.. Se per navigare su fb o Instagram servisse un abbonamento da 10 euro al mese avrebbero un decimo o meno degli utenti.. Quindi tutto si paga con le pubblicità.. Ma la pubblicità virtuale è finalizzata a vendere roba reale.. Portare tutto questo processo sul metaverso è improbabile per me.. Idem l'investimento per chi vuole lavorare col meta..non si parte spendendo zero come coi social..

Io credo che avremo mondi virtuali ma sarà tutto molto legato a eventi reali in prima battuta.. Poi fra 25 o 30 anni invece avremo tecnologie inclusive con cui immergerci davvero nel virtuale, chissà magari tra 30 anni potremo scaricare una nostra copia virtuale nel metaverso e guardarla vivere, magari sapendo che vivrà in eterno..
Ma per allora dell'isoletta di verratti non sarà rimasto nulla..


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Fa orrore questa cosa ma se ci pensate ha molto senso, il mercato ha successo quando l'offerta incontra la domanda, una delle necessità più grandi da soddisfare oggi è il bisogno viscerale di appagamento, di soddisfazione personale e di uscire dall'apatia sterile che pervade la società a tutti i livelli... cosa meglio di un mondo virtuale dove poco conta se non sai fare una beata minchia, se sei la persona più sola e triste del mondo, riparti da zero, un occasione di contare qualcosa... roba da deriva psichiatrica della razza umana... che orrore..


Anche perché a me da sempliciotto e magari anche conservatore viene da pensare: "ok, tutto figo e futuristico, ma...nel pratico si tratta di mettere il visore e giocare al videogioco". 
Il giovedì sera, dopocena, ti siedi sul divano, metti il visore e giochi un po' al videogioco. Poi si va a letto che domani magari c'è un lavoro da portare avanti. 
Ok. Non sono colpito. Ma ammetto che per indole non mi scaldo mai all'arrivo della nuova tecnologia di turno; gente che è andata di corsa a comprare il visore quando uscì la moda (e neanche tanto moda). A me è sembrato figo le prime due volte. Poi ti abitui, ed ecco che esce un nuovo giocattolo (perché a me sembrano tutti giocattoli). 

Poi tutto futuristico e...si tratta di un mondo in cui il ricco fa il ricco, e il povero guarda: pronti via, i ricchi comprano le isole, il duomo di Milano. Mmhhhh mi sembra di averlo già visto questo mondo. Da wikipedia: 

"Quella di Stephenson è una visione futuristica dell'internet moderna, frequentata dalle fasce della popolazione medio alte, dove la differenza tra le classi sociali è rappresentata dalla risoluzione del proprio avatar (da quelli in bianco e nero dei terminali pubblici, a quelli in 3D dei ricchi), e dalla possibilità di accedere a luoghi esclusivi (come ad esempio il _Sole Nero_)".

Ammazza che banalità! 

E la massa subito a correre per uno scampolo di appartenenza sociale. "Ragazzi avete sentito di questa nuova...bisogna informarsi". "Spiegami spiegami che ci voglio entrare anch'io". 

Insomma mi sembra una nuova trovata per dare la possibilità ai ricchi di spendere soldi che non sanno come spendere. 
Il primo esempio che viene in mente:
- gennaio 2021: Messi compra una casa figa da 8 milioni di euro a Miami;
- novembre 2021: Messi vende la casa figa a Miami per 6 milioni di euro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Febbraio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, quindi adesso Facebook con il suo metaverso va in concorrenza con le altre piattaforme tipo questa Earth 2 che citi tu? Questa roba di Verratti dove sarebbe ad esempio?


no Facebook al momento non ha nulla del genere anche se non ne dubito che stiano lavorando a progetti del genere. Hanno solo preso il nome "Meta"


----------



## kYMERA (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sta roba della bloccein sta sfuggendo di mano.
Qualsiasi cosa su questa "nuova tecnologia" (che funziona peggio di un treno a manovella) oramai è diventato il futuro.
Second Life esiste da un ventennio e non se lo è mai filato nessuno, ma questa è la moda di ora, dopotutto con migliaia di influencers e tiktokkers che ogni giorno spammano ovunque su come è facile fare soldi con le criptovalute, figurati che ci vuole a spammare sta roba.
Il giorno che arresteranno tutti per sta pubblicità con cui migliaia di persone perdono giornalmente soldi dietro alle truffe più disparate sarà un giorno da mettere come rosso in calendario.
Per tutto il resto è incommentabile, ricchi che non sanno come passare il tempo. Tanto basta per chiedere una riduzione globale degli stipendi degli sportivi.


----------



## diavolo (17 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso processo delle criptovalute.
> 
> Finchè la gente spende e "ci crede", il valore cresce. Poi quando si satura perdi tutto.
> Come ovvio che sia quando compri qualcosa che non vale nulla e non è nemmeno "reale"
> ...


Discorsi da nocoiner.


----------



## diavolo (17 Febbraio 2022)

L'arte digitale è comunque arte. C'è chi spende 75 ETH per una bored ape o un cryptopunk e chi spende 3 milioni di dollari per una tela squarciata di fontana o 150k per una banana appiccicata al muro col nastro telato di Cattelan.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Discorsi da nocoiner.


Abbondantemente.

Perchè al consumatore finale, quando va a pagare, e striscia la carta non gliene frega nulla se l' importo sia in una criptovaluta, o in euro o in sesterzi.

E' la stessa identica cosa.

Conta solo il potere di acquisto di una moneta; se qualcuno crede che grazie alle criptovalute questo potere possa aumentare, per quanto mi riguarda potrebbe benissimo credere agli asini che volano.

Non funziona cosi purtroppo.

L' unica è sperare che il valore della determinata criptovaluta aumenti rispetto all' euro, ma a questo punto è un prodotto finanziario come un altro.
Roba da casinò

Se poi, quelli che hanno scoperto ieri la blockchain ci vedono qualcosa di rivoluzionario, dovrebbero sapere che l' hanno pensata decenni fa.

A chiacchiere, son tutti per le cripto, ma nella pratica solo un ignorante (è anche un po' sciocco, consentimi) venderebbe la propria casa in cripto senza cambiarle in euro seduta stante.

Alla gente comune, chiudo, interessa solo quanto può comprare con la moneta in suo possesso, non gliene frega nulla ne del potere delle banche, ne della decentralizzazione del flusso di denaro, ne della blockchain.

A scanso di equivoci, ripeto per l' ennesima volta, non sto dicendo che trafficando criptovalute non si possa guadagnare, si puo' abbondantemente.
E' un prodotto come un altro.

Avessi comprato 50 tonnellate di caffè un anno fa, oggi sarei multi milionario


Sicuramente non sarai d' accordo con nulla di quanto ho scritto, ma devi partire da un principio granitico:
- i pasti gratis non esistono

E quando sembrano esistere, c'è qualquadra che non cosa dietro, sempre sempre sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Febbraio 2022)

L'umanità è' finita.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> L'arte digitale è comunque arte. C'è chi spende 75 ETH per una bored ape o un cryptopunk e chi spende 3 milioni di dollari per una tela squarciata di fontana o 150k per una banana appiccicata al muro col nastro telato di Cattelan.


Beh ok il concetto di arte si presta facilmente a dire che qualsiasi cosa è arte.
Ma chiaramente questo non toglie che posso pensare che uno sia un idiota perchè compra ste cose. Non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace, allora vale tutto.


----------



## diavolo (17 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Abbondantemente.
> 
> Perchè al consumatore finale, quando va a pagare, e striscia la carta non gliene frega nulla se l' importo sia in una criptovaluta, o in euro o in sesterzi.
> 
> ...


Mah io credo che quasi nessuno farebbe all-in su un singolo prodotto,è bene diversificare i propri investimenti e cogliere le varie opportunità. Vatti a vedere la classifica degli assets per capitalizzazione Se per te fondi tra i più importanti al mondo hanno destinato una parte dei loro investimenti in criptovalute perché sciocchi o perché vedono gli asini volare, non so che dirti.Tu come fai fruttare i tuoi risparmi? Conto deposito al 0. 1% annuo con inflazione al 3,5?


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Febbraio 2022)

In tutto ciò meglio non approfondire la questione etica e morale se no sale il crimine... ogni milionario cerca di portare la ricchezza in paradisi fiscali per pagare meno tasse, il welfare degli stati se ne va a donne di facili costumi, tagli a sanità e scuola e questi smiliardano sul metaverso...


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Mah io credo che quasi nessuno farebbe all-in su un singolo prodotto,è bene diversificare i propri investimenti e cogliere le varie opportunità. Vatti a vedere la classifica degli assets per capitalizzazione Se per te fondi tra i più importanti al mondo hanno destinato una parte dei loro investimenti in criptovalute perché sciocchi o perché vedono gli asini volare, non so che dirti.Tu come fai fruttare i tuoi risparmi? Conto deposito al 0. 1% annuo con inflazione al 3,5?


Non leggi nemmeno quello che scrivo, vuoi spiegare la rivoluzione criptovalute??
Scherzo @diavolo

Ma l' ho scritto, in modo cristallino:

"A scanso di equivoci, ripeto per l' ennesima volta, non sto dicendo che trafficando criptovalute non si possa guadagnare, si puo' abbondantemente.
E' un prodotto come un altro."

I fondi che ci investono, appunto ci investono come ogni altro prodotto finanziario.
E saranno sicuramente speculativi, o quelli che non lo sono, avranno una percentuale bassissima giusto per fare un po' di marketing perchè il mercato lo chiede.

Non so quanto tu abbia investito in vita tua, ma so per certo che nessun consulente finanziario ti consiglierà mai le criptovalute, perchè puoi investire 50.000 euro oggi, e trovartene 30.000 dopo nemmeno 24 ore.
Ripeto, roba da casinò.

Un investimento ad alto rischio come tantissimi altri.
Di nuovo, *il che non vuol dire che possa girarti benissimo!*

Ma vale la pena? Per guadagnare tanto devi investire tutto quello che hai, da pazzi.

Se invece devi rischiare cosi tanto mettendo solo una parte delle tue finanze per guadagnare qualche migliaio di euro, nella migliore delle ipotesi, ne vale la pena?
Io per 5/10 mila euro non rischierei mai.

Pero', ognuno fa cio' che crede.

Le criptovalute sono salite tantissimo negli ultimi anni, e finchè qualcuno ci mette i soldi, continueranno a crescere.
Ma bisogna essere scaltri e fortunati per non restare fregati.


----------



## diavolo (17 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh ok il concetto di arte si presta facilmente a dire che qualsiasi cosa è arte.
> Ma chiaramente questo non toglie che posso pensare che uno sia un idiota perchè compra ste cose. Non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace, allora vale tutto.


A me non piace il cubismo e penso che mio nipotino di 4 anni faccia disegni più interessanti però probabilmente c è chi spenderebbe più di 100 milioni per avere la guernica e non credo che sia un idiota. Tu magari potresti apprezzare di più le sculture di Jago o i graffiti di Bansky piuttosto che i lavori di Beeple.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> A me non piace il cubismo e penso che mio nipotino di 4 anni faccia disegni più interessanti però probabilmente c è chi spenderebbe più di 100 milioni per avere la guernica e non credo che sia un idiota. Tu magari potresti apprezzare di più le sculture di Jago o i graffiti di Bansky piuttosto che i lavori di Beeple.


Ma vuoi paragonare una cosa fatta a mano e letteralmente unica, con un foto digitale?

Una foto digitale sarà per sempre totalmente replicabile in tutto e per tutto, anche se la blocein ti dice che solo una è originale.

( per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai compreso nemmeno l' arte classica)


----------



## diavolo (17 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma vuoi paragonare una cosa fatta a mano e letteralmente unica, con un foto digitale?
> 
> Una foto digitale sarà per sempre totalmente replicabile in tutto e per tutto, anche se la blocein ti dice che solo una è originale.
> 
> ( per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai compreso nemmeno l' arte classica)


Che discorso è, pure io posso avere una copia olio su tavola della gioconda o un falso del Patek Philippe nautilus. Non sarà mai l'originale e non avrà mai quel valore. E se pensi che dietro ad un nft non ci sia del lavoro ma siano foto scaricate da Google immagini non so cosa dirti. Ho capito che la blockchain ti sta sulle palle,dove nasce sto livore?Mica hai smarrito il seed del ledger?


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Che discorso è, pure io posso avere una copia olio su tavola della gioconda o un falso del Patek Philippe nautilus. Non sarà mai l'originale e non avrà mai quel valore. E se pensi che dietro ad un nft non ci sia del lavoro ma siano foto scaricate da Google immagini non so cosa dirti. Ho capito che la blockchain ti sta sulle palle,dove nasce sto livore?Mica hai smarrito il seed del ledger?


- hai una copia, come da te detto, non sarà mai uguale all' originale

- un' immagine digitale, è replicabile al 100% e assolutamente indistinguibile, anche se fatta benissimo

Non mi sta ne sulle palle, ne ho livore, sono tutte considerazioni.

Più che "odiare", a me spiace vedere gente che dedica anima e corpo a queste cose ( non mi riferisco a te), pensando davvero sia una rivoluzione che porta "al paradiso" o alla "ricchezza"

E' come se vedessi un tizio che cerca di svuotare il mare con un cucchiaino: non odio ne il mare, ne lui, ne il cucchiaino.
Ma mi provoca una sorta di dolore vedere che crede davvero in quello che fa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> - hai una copia, come da te detto, non sarà mai uguale all' originale
> 
> - un' immagine digitale, è replicabile al 100% e assolutamente indistinguibile, anche se fatta benissimo
> 
> ...



bè ma quello che dici è errato. Ovvio che digitalmente puoi replicare tutto, come puoi replicare una banconota o un Monet. Ma gli NFT in una blockchain sono pezzi unici e molto più sicuri del mondo "normale" perchè puoi controllare immediatamente l'autenticità. non si tratta solo di arte digitale, ma anche un Tweet o un Video possono essere inseirti nella blockchain.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè ma quello che dici è errato. Ovvio che digitalmente puoi replicare tutto, come puoi replicare una banconota o un Monet. Ma gli NFT in una blockchain sono pezzi unici e molto più sicuri del mondo "normale" perchè puoi controllare immediatamente l'autenticità. non si tratta solo di arte digitale, ma anche un Tweet o un Video possono essere inseirti nella blockchain.


Si il problema di tutto questo è che i famosissimi NFT arte sono fuffa digitale spaccia per pop art replicata in serie. Basta vedere bored ape, tra le più vendute.... una scimmia a cui mettono vari accessori in serie.
La stessa roba che Reddit fa gratis con i tuoi avatar.
Però la compra Verratti ed è trendy. E' stato tra i primi, quindi oramai si è creato la fama. 

Ma sempre di fuffa digitale stiamo parlando.
In blocceeeeeeeeeeeeein


----------



## fabri47 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Alcune strofe della canzone Anno 2030 degli Articolo 31 (1996)
> 
> *Si esce con la maschera antigas*
> Sull'autobus c'è la business class
> ...


Io ultimamente ho visto Adrian di Adriano Celentano, che andò in onda su Canale 5, un anno prima del covid. Lì è ambientato nel 2068, ma alcune delle restrizioni che il governo metteva per fronteggiare la rivoluzione voluta dal protagonista sono UGUALI a quelle anti-covid tipo coprifuoco e lockdown e, non solo, c'è una scena dove...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Venivano demonizzate le manifestazioni facendo mettere degli infiltrati che non c'entravano nulla. Un po' come è successo da noi nelle manifestazioni contro il green pass negli ultimi mesi.



Roba che mi ha fatto venire le mani nei capelli. Evidentemente, un po' tutti si aspettavano che un giorno sarebbe andata a finire così, sennò non me lo spiego.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si il problema di tutto questo è che i famosissimi NFT arte sono fuffa digitale spaccia per pop art replicata in serie. Basta vedere bored ape, tra le più vendute.... una scimmia a cui mettono vari accessori in serie.
> La stessa roba che Reddit fa gratis con i tuoi avatar.
> Però la compra Verratti ed è trendy. E' stato tra i primi, quindi oramai si è creato la fama.
> 
> ...



Ma stai guardando il pelo nell' uovo in un mondo enorme. Certo che sti CyberPunk o quello che vuoi sono cacate ma per un motivo o per l'altro sono stati pionieri in questo mondo. Ci sono centinaia di milioni di NFT, molti non sono nemmeno venduti o valgono 1 dollaro. Ma il discorso è diverso. Io penso non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che una gran fetta dell'attività economica sarà digitalizzata sempre più. Per esempio i contratti, milioni e milioni di contratti giornalieri che oggi richiedono autenticazione firme o la presenza di un notaio. Ci sono dubbi che si muoveranno tutti su blockchain? penso proprio di no. La domanda non è se, ma con quale tecnologia e quale modalità. Quando ero alle superiori, inizi anni 2000, venne a parlarci il CEO di Mediaworld Italia e ci raccontava come gran parte dello shopping si sarebbe mosso online, dal PC e sempre più direttamente dalla televisione direttamente. Ecco si sbagliava nella "tecnologia" visto che poi sono usciti gli smarthphone, ma non nell'idea di fondo. penso sia lo stesso. Il mondo sarà sempre più digitale e virtuale, se sarà su blockchain Ethereum o su altre tecnologie questo non lo sa nessuno. Perchè la tecnologia diventa obsoleta e non possiamo sapere se una nuova rimpiazzerà quella esistente.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ultimamente ho visto Adrian di Adriano Celentano, che andò in onda su Canale 5, un anno prima del covid. Lì è ambientato nel 2068, ma alcune delle restrizioni che il governo metteva per fronteggiare la rivoluzione voluta dal protagonista sono UGUALI a quelle anti-covid tipo coprifuoco e lockdown e, non solo, c'è una scena dove...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Ma quando si dice che il futuro è già stato scritto, mica si dice così per dire.

E stranamente, ai "complottisti" del passato adesso si guarda come a dei grandi pensatori.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma stai guardando il pelo nell' uovo in un mondo enorme. Certo che sti CyberPunk o quello che vuoi sono cacate ma per un motivo o per l'altro sono stati pionieri in questo mondo. Ci sono centinaia di milioni di NFT, molti non sono nemmeno venduti o valgono 1 dollaro. Ma il discorso è diverso. Io penso non ci siano dubbi sul fatto che una gran fetta dell'attività economica sarà digitalizzata sempre più. Per esempio i contratti, milioni e milioni di contratti giornalieri che oggi richiedono autenticazione firme o la presenza di un notaio. Ci sono dubbi che si muoveranno tutti su blockchain? penso proprio di no. La domanda non è se, ma con quale tecnologia e quale modalità. Quando ero alle superiori, inizi anni 2000, venne a parlarci il CEO di Mediaworld Italia e ci raccontava come gran parte dello shopping si sarebbe mosso online, dal PC e sempre più direttamente dalla televisione direttamente. Ecco si sbagliava nella "tecnologia" visto che poi sono usciti gli smarthphone, ma non nell'idea di fondo. penso sia lo stesso. Il mondo sarà sempre più digitale e virtuale, se sarà su blockchain Ethereum o su altre tecnologie questo non lo sa nessuno. Perchè la tecnologia diventa obsoleta e non possiamo sapere se una nuova rimpiazzerà quella esistente.


Il problema che il contratto non vale nulla, la blockchain è solo un mezzo.
Questa è fuffa che muove milioni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ultimamente ho visto Adrian di Adriano Celentano, che andò in onda su Canale 5, un anno prima del covid. Lì è ambientato nel 2068, ma alcune delle restrizioni che il governo metteva per fronteggiare la rivoluzione voluta dal protagonista sono UGUALI a quelle anti-covid tipo coprifuoco e lockdown e, non solo, c'è una scena dove...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Non c'è mica bisogno di quella cariatide di Celentano o degli articolo 31, c'è una valanga di letteratura che parla di certe tematiche sempre attuali, così come film e altro. Ci sono robe scritte centinaia di anni fa che paiono scritte adesso per dire. In rete si trovano tranquillamente i video di Pasolini in Rai ultra profetici sulla tv e quant'altro per dire.

Semplicemente chi ha cultura e un cervello sa vedere la realtà e capisce dove si andrà a finire.


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2022)

Fra una decina di anni passeremo tante ore al giorno, chi più chi meno, con un casco in testa che simula la realtà virtuale. 
Esempi buttati a caso: sarà possibile "entrare" nell' Adidas world store e "provarsi" (sul proprio avatar virtuale che in quel caso avrebbe le nostre identiche fattezze) nel giro di pochi minuti centinaia di capi di abbigliamento, sarà possibile sedersi a San Siro (o Cattedrale, spero) per godersi la partita, praticamente qualunque riunione di lavoro o incontro professionale avverrà nel meta in remoto (l'attuale Smart working ne é il semplice precursore). Non sono un visionario, andrà cosi, non lo decido io purtroppo...fosse per me cancellerei persino i social network dalla faccia della terra, figuriamoci sta roba. Ma aihme bisogna adeguarsi: ripeto, fra pochi anni non avere un casco VR sarà come non possedere un smartphone oggi....


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè ma quello che dici è errato. Ovvio che digitalmente puoi replicare tutto, come puoi replicare una banconota o un Monet. Ma gli NFT in una blockchain sono pezzi unici e molto più sicuri del mondo "normale" perchè puoi controllare immediatamente l'autenticità. non si tratta solo di arte digitale, ma anche un Tweet o un Video possono essere inseirti nella blockchain.


Infatti una banconota non vale nulla.
Il suo valore è intrinseco.

Beh, comprati una bella jpeg con la blockchain che dimostra sia quella originale, ognuno spende i suoi soldi come crede.

Che ti devo dire, se pensate sia una cosa che avrà mercato... avanti tutta!


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so se segui Montemagno, io ogni tanto un occhio ce l' ho butto.
> 
> Anni a fracassare le palle sulle criptovalute e da un po sugli NFT e la loro estrema importanza, anche nei periodi peggiori, ma tante di quelle menate per persino io sono arrivato al punto di chiedermi: ma perchè gli interessa tanto?
> 
> ...


Ho guardato un video di Montamagno in cui spiega i "mitici" NFT, e sotto trovi il link per comprare le sue immagini 

Sto leggendo la discussione in questo post...davvero mi sfugge la rivoluzione di questi "servizi". Montemagno e compagnia mi vogliono vendere dei servizi a me incomprensibili sul piano dell'utilità. Per me le tecnologie che hanno cambiato il mondo sono tipo l'automobile e la lavatrice. Ho visto una conferenza di Hans Rosling: la lavatrice ha veramente rivoluzionato il mondo. 

Ma "le app sono più fighe" eggià.
Sì perché Montemagno per spiegare la rivoluzione in atto degli NFT porta come esempio quel tempo lontano in cui non c'era un apple store o un play store da cui scaricare le rivoluzionarie app quali il "contapassi" e le app per restare incinta (esempio: "myfertility"). Utilissime! Rivoluzionarie!

E' tutta fuffa, e lo dice lui stesso: "nella vita di oggi si vive sempre più nel mondo digitale; guardate quelli che si scannano e pagano per avere la versione premium di linkedin solo per avere il logo figo, o chi spende per avere i gadget digitali da esibire nel videogioco preferito".

A confronto il periodo dei "giocatori professionisti di poker" era un periodo di statisti. Ma come disse PIF "è solo un altro modo per pagare le bollette".

Non vedo né rivoluzioni né svolte alla qualità della vita. Il fatto che tutti giriamo il telefono, ci facciamo la foto e la mettiamo su instagram non significa rivoluzione secondo me.

Questo però non vale per tutto; ad esempio google maps ha realmente semplificato la vita secondo me


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2022)

State facendo confusione. Gli NFT sono una bolla speculativa, il Metaverso sarà un'innovazione che entrerà nel quotidiano di ognuno di noi (PURTROPPO). Hanno in comune la tecnologia blockchain e il fatto che tanti ricconi investono in uno e nell' altro, ma sono due cose separate. Se nella sua villa nel Metaverso Verratti appende un Van Gogh NFT non c entra comunque niente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti una banconota non vale nulla.
> Il suo valore è intrinseco.
> 
> Beh, comprati una bella jpeg con la blockchain che dimostra sia quella originale, ognuno spende i suoi soldi come crede.
> ...



ma mica ho detto che bisogna comprarle, solo che il non si può opinare che un NFTsia unico e tracciabile, non è opinabile sta cosa. Ma vi siete troppo focalizzati con questa arte digitale, qui si parlava di Metaverso e di tutte le implicazioni future che ci saranno. Non ho alcun dubbio che tante attività dal gaming alle attività economiche in misura crescente di sposteranno su blockchain varie ecc..Per esempio pensi che continueremo a fare milioni di contratti ogni giorno con firme e notai e agenzie varie come nel Medioevo? o tutti i contratti diventeranno smart contract (per ora la Ethereum sembra il luogo ideale) con costi minori, certezza immediata ecc.?


----------

